# Drohung eines Telefonisten



## zippo (21 Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Ich wurde heute morgen von einer Firma angerufen.
Sie meinte ich hätte ich bei irgendeinem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen.
Ich bin jedoch noch keine 18. Als ich ihn darüber aufklärte, 
drohte er mir damit eine Meldung an das Jugendamt zu schicken, aufgrund
dessen das ich als Jugendlicher an Gewinnspielen teilnähme.

Ist das alles nur heiße Luft, oder ist das wirklich so?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Drohung eines Telefonisten*



zippo schrieb:


> Ist das alles nur heiße Luft...


Schlimmer noch, dass Quatsch mit Käse!


----------



## Heiko (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Drohung eines Telefonisten*

Na, der ist mal wirklicht gut!


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Drohung eines Telefonisten*

Es wird immer schöner. :scherzkeks:

Im Telefon-Spam-Forum bei antispam hat heute jemand berichtet, dass der Call-Agent ihm eine "Sonderbehandlung nebst Vergasung" etc. an den Hals gewünscht habe - weil er beim Axel-Springer-Verlag keine Zeitung bestellen wollte.

Aber auch das ist nichts neues. Da die Callcenter ihre Mitarbeiter z.T. wirklich aus untersten Schubladen rekrutieren, muss einen sowas nicht wundern.
Und die Unternehmen, die davon profitieren, denen ist´s anscheinend schnurzegal, mit welchen Werbepartnern sie sich da umgeben. Hauptsache, die Aufträge werden akquieriert. Was kümmert da schon so ein bißchen Rufschädigung.

Der Dreh mit der "Meldung, da Minderjähriger an Gewinnspiel teilnimmt" ist aber so unfreiwillig komisch, dass er schon fast wieder gut ist. 

Wenn man diese Ausreden, Behauptungen und Lügen deutscher Call-Agenten so sammelt, dann hört/liest man da immer wieder einen unglaublichen Quark. Jedesmal meint man, dieser oder jener Spruch ist so dämlich, das ist nicht mehr zu toppen. Aber immer wieder vertut man sich damit.


----------

